# Assassins.Creed.IV.Black.Flag.XBOX360-COMPLEX DLC and XBLA



## FAST6191 (Oct 25, 2013)

Region dupes.
*FIFA_14_World_Class_Soccer_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan*
*F1_2013_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan*

*XBLA*
*How.To.Survive.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
video of some gameplay + commentary
*DLC*
*Borderlands_2_Head_Hunter_Pack_Bloody_Harverst_DLC_XBOX360-LiGHTFORCE*
http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/T.K._Baha's_Bloody_Harvest

*Assassins.Creed.IV.Black.Flag.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Region free is nice and it appears to be the case today.

The year is 1715. Pirates rule the Caribbean and have established their own lawless Republic where corruption, greediness and cruelty are commonplace.

Among these outlaws is a brash young captain named Edward Kenway. His fight for glory has earned him the respect of legends like Blackbeard, but also drawn him into the ancient war between Assassins and Templars, a war that may destroy everything the pirates have built.

Welcome to the Golden Age of Piracy.

Key Features

    A BRASH REBEL ASSASSIN – Become Edward Kenway, a charismatic yet brutal pirate captain, trained by Assassins. Edward can effortlessly switch between the Hidden Blade of the Assassin’s Order and all new weaponry including four flintlock pistols and dual cutlass swords.
    EXPLORE AN OPEN WORLD FILLED WITH OPPORTUNITIES – Discover the largest and most diverse Assassin’s Creed world ever created. From Kingston to Nassau, explore over 75 unique locations where you can live the life of a pirate including:
    - Loot underwater shipwrecks
    - Assassinate Templars in blossoming cities
    - Hunt for rare animals in untamed jungles
    - Search for treasure in lost ruins
    - Escape to hidden coves
    BECOME THE MOST FEARED PIRATE IN THE CARIBBEAN – Command your ship, the Jackdaw, and strike fear in all who see her. Plunder and pillage to upgrade the Jackdaw with ammunition and equipment needed to fight off enemy ships. The ship’s improvements are critical to Edward’s progression through the game. Attack and seamlessly board massive galleons, recruit sailors to join your crew and embark on an epic and infamous adventure.
    EXPERIENCE THE GRITTY REALITY BEHIND THE PIRATE FANTASY – Stand amongst legendary names such as Blackbeard, Calico Jack and Benjamin Hornigold, as you establish a lawless Republic in the Bahamas and relive the truly explosive events that defined the Golden Age of Piracy.
    THE BEST ASSASSIN’S CREED MULTIPLAYER EXPERIENCE TO DATE - Put your assassination skills to test and embark on an online journey throughout the Caribbean. Discover a brand new set of pirate characters, and explore exotic and colourful locations. Additionally, create your own game experience with the new Game Lab feature – craft your own multiplayer mode by choosing abilities, rules and bonuses. Play and share your newly created mode with your friends.

*Video*

*Boxart*



 
*NFO*

```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                      P R E S E N T S   :                         ▄■

                  Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag (c) Ubisoft       

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : EU                    Languages: English         
     ▄   Size        : 02 x DVDs             Genre    : Action        ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 10-2013         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  The year is 1715. Pirates rule the Caribbean and have established their own 
  lawless Republic where corruption, greediness and cruelty are commonplace.
  
  Among these outlaws is a brash young captain named Edward Kenway. His fight 
  for glory has earned him the respect of legends like Blackbeard, but also 
  drawn him into the ancient war between Assassins and Templars, a war that 
  may destroy everything the pirates have built.
  
  Welcome to the Golden Age of Piracy.



  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~

  


     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------

